
Building the Perfect Squirrel Proof Bird Feeder [video] - tomohawk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFZFjoX2cGg
======
bradknowles
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23293564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23293564)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317010)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23318464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23318464)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23327221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23327221)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331065)
and presumably many others.

